# I have discovered the secret to Faz's speed



## joey (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 6, 2010)

i dun get it


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 6, 2010)

He's gotta have chocolate


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 6, 2010)

Like rowe and his amp.


----------



## Dene (Jul 7, 2010)

MMMM Yummy Whittaker's.


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought it was hickory sticks.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

YUM chocolate
EDIT: 200th post


----------



## riffz (Jul 7, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> YUM chocolate
> EDIT: 200th post



fail


----------



## Toad (Jul 7, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> YUM chocolate
> EDIT: 200th post



<Kirjava> noobs can't offtopic
<Toad> ^


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like it's another Kellogg's Crunchy Nut!


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 7, 2010)

I wuv chocolate.<3


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> I wuv chocolate.<3



BUT ITSS SOOOOOOO GOOD.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

Um.. it's low quality, but I'm pretty sure that's Kellogg's Crunchy Nut cereal, not chocolate >_>
Might be wrong though.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like normal chocolate to me.


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2010)

It says creamy milk not crunchy nut.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

joey said:


> It says creamy milk not crunchy nut.



Oh... creamy milk... Hadn't heard of it.

Must buy creamy milk.
And also, almost every meetup/comp, he brings oreos. During his pyraminx video he was actually chewing while solving  (see the video if you wanna see)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > It says creamy milk not crunchy nut.
> ...


Erik uses actual milk to lube his cubes.


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2010)

straightback


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 7, 2010)

Cube steroids


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> Cube steroids


Croids.


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2010)

Forte said:


> straightback



str8baq.


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 7, 2010)

lol @ thread views


----------



## Dene (Jul 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Um.. it's low quality, but I'm pretty sure that's Kellogg's Crunchy Nut cereal, not chocolate >_>
> Might be wrong though.



How could you even get that? You need your eyes checked. It's clear to see without even starting the video.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 7, 2010)

fake and gay


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> fake and gay



BUT ITS SSSOOOOOOOOO GOOD.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 7, 2010)

Falso y vivo


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 8, 2010)

Choooooooocoooooooolaaaaaaaaate........... Hmm maybe I should try that...


----------

